# Fishing in Vancouver



## Ozmo (27. Juni 2010)

Hi Folks,

war einer von euch zufällig schonmal wer in Vancouver am angeln und kann mir ein paar Tips geben, da ich am Ende meines Aufenthaltes im Yukon ein paar Tage in Vansterdam verbringen werde und ggf. gerne nochmal nen Bass fangen würde.

In der Stadt selbst gibt es den Deer Lake, dort scheint es aber nur sehr wenig Fische zu geben, etwas außerhalb habe ich noch den Capilano Lake gefunden. Viel Infos gibt es aber leider nicht zu den Seen.

Für ein paar Infos würde ich mich sehr bedanken!

TL Ozzi


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Der Fraser ist der beste Lachsfluß der Welt - zumindest der, mit der größten Masse an Lachs. Dazu kommt der super Bestand an weißen Stören. Normalfische bis 2 Meter - Großfische bis 1400 Pfund. Und du willst Barsche angeln...?
Fahr ne Stunde den Fraser aufwärts und nimm dir da einen Guide.
Petri


----------



## Ozmo (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Ich bin 3 Monate im Yukon, da habe ich genug Lachse, außerdem denke ich mal das Ende Oktober die Lachse in BC schon durch sind.

Ja, ich will Barsche und möchte nicht meine hart verdienten Kanadischen Dollar gleich dem nächsten Guide in die Tasche stecken.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Hallo,
von Ende Oktober war in deinem oberen Teil nicht die Rede. Ist allerdings auch so, das Ende Oktober sicher im Norden die Saison zu Ende ist. In der hier angefragten Gegend sind aber noch immer gut Silberlachse ( z.B. Vedder River - auch ohne Guide vom Ufer ), vereinzelte Kings und sehr gut Störe möglich.
Vom Bassfischen hab ich in B.C. noch nichts gehört.... ( war aber erst 8x dort)
Petri


----------



## Ozmo (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Smallmouth scheinen vertreten zu sein, in den von mir genannten Seen.
Klar ist Ende Oktober im Yukon auch schon die Lachssaison zu Ende. Werde aber ab August im Yukon sein und nach der Arbeit auch mal fischen gehen. Würde aber lieber nen Sheefish fangen als nen Lachs, zumal die Lachse nach 2500km Aufstieg schon nicht mehr allzugut schmecken sollen. Wird also hauptsächlich auf Artic Greyling(Äsche), Lake- und Bulltrout sowie auf Northern Pikes gehen.
Von daher denke ich das ich von Salmoniden dann genug haben werde. Bin eben ein Barschangler, egal welcher Art und fische eben mit Vorliebe auf solche, wie andere eben auf Forellen oder Lachse.

Falls ich keine weiteren Tips mehr bekommen sollte, werde ich aber natürlich dem Vedder River mal einen Besuch abstatten. Soll sich ja lohnen das ich all meine Hardbaits auf Einzelschonhaken umgerüstet habe....

TL Ozzi


----------



## Jean (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Viel Spass..ansonsten hat Dolfin schon alles gesagt. Den Vedder kannst du nicht einfach so befischen, du wirst es verstehen wenn du dort warst. Trotzdem viel Glueck wenn du es auf eigene Faust versuchst!


----------



## Ozmo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Alles klar, danke für eure Antworten. Mir wurde auf einer anderen Plattform bereits weitergeholfen!

TL Ozzi


----------



## senfi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Ne ganz gute Seite für die Gegend um Vancouver ist:
http://www.fishingwithrod.com 
Werde im September auch für ne Weile da sein, bin aber eher an Salmoniden interessiert. Wie sieht es denn im Fraser bzw. Vedder mit Forellen und Saiblingen aus? Hat man da ne Chance ohne Guide? Am liebsten würde ich dort ein bisschen mit der Spinnangel waten, da ist der Fraser aber wohl fünfzig Nummern zu groß für. Wie sind denn die Erfolgschancen in kleineren Flüssen (Creeks)?

Danke und viele Grüße
DS


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Wann bist du im September da? Wenn du es etwas genauer beschreibst, kann ich dir vielleicht etwas helfen.
Watfischen kannst du allerdings vergessen. Man kann hier und da etwas im Wasser stehen, drillen usw. oder mal an einer Furt den Bach überqueren. Ansonsten ist da schon Druck im Wasser - oder es ist zu wenig Wasser da und dadurch kaum Fisch.
Saiblinge und Forellen kannst du in einigen Flüssen ganzjährig befischen. Aber dabei würde ich dann an die Oberläufe des Pitt oder anderer Flüsse fahren. In einigen Seitenbuchten des Harisson kann man auch mal die eine oder andere Forelle finden.
Gruß


----------



## senfi (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Dolfin, Danke schon mal.
Wir fahren am 28. August in Vancouver mit dem Wohnmobil los in Richtung der Nationalparks, bis Hope entlang des Fraser. Hier vielleicht einen Tag Angelstopp, bzw. zumindest die Möglichkeiten checken. Dann geht's weiter in die Berge, hier wird auch geangelt (wir sind zu zweit und angeln beide leidenschaftlich), aber nicht ausschließlich (auch etwas wandern, etc.). Habe vor ein paar Jahren mal im Bow River geangelt, dieses Jahr klappern wir auch ein paar Seen ab (ohne bisher eine Ahnung wo man etwas fängt, in den Parks wird ja wohl nicht besetzt, deshalb hoffen wir auf nicht zu viele Schneidertage). 
Am 8. September sind wir dann zurück in Vancouver um das Wohnmobil abzugeben. Dort sind wir bis zum 22. September und haben einen SUV um damit in der Nähe (Capilano River, Squamish, Vedder, Vancouver Island, etc.) zum angeln zu fahren.
Die meisten Lachsarten kommen wohl eher etwas später rein, aber es wäre schon toll, mal einen zu drillen. Ansonsten hoffe ich darauf, dass es dort genug andere Fische (eben Forellen und Saiblinge) gibt, so dass wir nicht tagelang angeln ohne Fischkontakt zu haben...

Grüße DS


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Hallo,
ich sehe, du kennst dich schon etwas aus. Der September ist sicher immer eine Zwischenstation. Auf deiner Fahrt nach Hope
würde ich mal die Bar "Spaghetti Corner" aufsuchen. Zu der Zeit solltes du dort schöne Sockeys fangen können. Kings sind auch immer wieder dzwischen, lassen sich aber ohne Boot so ad hoc kaum bezwingen. Pinks werden nicht da sein, da diese in den ungeraden Jahren aufsteigen. Im späten September gehen sicher
Hundslachse ( z.B. an der Mündung des Hasisson ), es kommen noch White Kings in den Vedder und erste Silberlachse.
Wenn du gern vor Ort wissen möchtest, was so geht, dann fahre in Agassiz bei Frank Staiger vorbei. Ihm gehört die FraserRiverLodge. Er stammt aus dem Schwarzwald. Grüß ihn  von mir.
Dolfin

P.S.: Unter einer Bar verstehe ich eine Landzunge - keine Kneipe...


----------



## senfi (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Nochmals Danke für die Tipps, dort werde ich bestimmt ein paar Würfe wagen.
Kann jemand etwas zu den umliegenden Seen (Cultus, Chilliwack und Harrison) berichten? Ist das ohne Boot überhaupt zu empfehlen bzw. wie sind die Möglichkeiten eines zu mieten? 

Grüße
DS


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Hallo,
der Cultus Lake ist ein uninteressanter kleiner See. Man kommt schlecht an die Ufer, sie sind völlig überwachsen und voller Fallholz. Der see ist eigentlich ein Forellenpuff. Der Chilliwack ist sehr sehr groß und wird irgendwann im September gesperrt. Ich habe seinen obersten teil befischt, wo der Upper Chilliwack hineingeht. Dort kann man sehr große Saiblinge und auch Forellen und Squawfish fangen. Der Harisson Lake ist sicher z.T erreichbar. Bootsvermietungen sind jedoch unüblich. Da wirst du Guides nehmen müssen - oder mal in den Angelshops nachfragen. Allgemein ist die Seenfischerei ( für mich ) nicht so interessant.
Gruß


----------



## Jean (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Nutze die letzten Augusttage zum BB am Fraser! Ab September ist dort meistens gesperrt um den Thompson Coho zu schonen. Wie Dolfin schon gesagt hat ist die Gegend um und nach Agassiz vielversprechend, gute walk-in Bars sind dort einige zu finden.(Herrling Island,Spaghetti Bar,Landstrom Bar,Island 22 etc...) Unter der Woche ganz nette Locations aber am Wochenende steppt da der Baer. Fangen wirst du dort Rotlachs und Koenigslachs wie mein Vorredner das schon richtig geschrieben hat, aber anders als Dolfin bin ich der Meinung das sich Kings sehr wohl vom Ufer aus bezwingen lassen, mit dem richtigen Geraet und etwas Koennen. Treibt einem zwar jedes mal wieder die Angst ins Mark aber dort angelt man nun mal nicht auf Pufffische sondern auf Fische die im Schnitt um die 20Pfund liegen und der Fraser ist auch nicht gerad ein Rinnsal. September ist eine schwierige Zeit, vor allem der fruehe. Es sind zwar schon Fische im System am Vedder oder Chehalis aber eben noch nicht der volle Run. Aber Versuch macht kluch, und das Glueck ist mit den mutigen oder so. Check mal die Websites von den Hatcheries, dort kannst du sehen was schon zurueckgekommen ist und wie die momentane Lage dort ist. Wenns gar nicht klappt hol dir nen Guide, die bringen dich auch in dieser Zeit an den Fisch. Ich bin selber die ersten drei Oktoberwochen vor Ort um die Fischlies ein bissel zu aergern. Wie siehts bei Dir dieses Jahr aus Dolfin?

Hier noch ein paar nuetzliche Links

Angelforen: http://www.bcfishingreports.com/forums/content/ und http://www.fishingwithrod.com/ Coastangler hat auch ein paar nuetzliche Infos http://www.coastangler.com/

Hier die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen: http://www.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fm-gp/rec/index-eng.htm

Und die Website vom Albion Testnet, kann man die Zahlen der Aufsteigenden Fische sehen. Das Netz befindet sich bei Mission. http://www-ops2.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fos2_Internet/Testfish/rptdtfdparm.cfm?fsub_id=242.

Chehalis und Vedder Hatcheries: http://www.chehalis-hatchery.shawbiz.ca/Chehalis_hatchery.htm die vom Vedder oder auch Chilliwack River hat keine eigene Website aber hier die Info dazu http://www.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/sep-pmvs/projects-projets/chilliwack/chilliwack-eng.htm


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Hallo Jean,
mit mir wirds nichts in diesem Jahr.
Ein kleiner Widerspruh aber doch: Wer dort am Fraser dann mit Bottom Bouncing Gerät für Rotlachs pp steht und dann einen King hakt, braucht schon sehr viel Glück. Die meisten Angler von hier haben nicht die Erfahrungen mit großen Fischen - insbesondere nicht in Verbindung mit richtig starken Strömungen.
Zumeist steht der Proband dann am Ufer, merkt wie seine Schnur von der Rolle gerissen wird, sieht eventuell noch einmal kurz den Kings springen.....
und das wars dann auch schon.
Aber wie auch immer: Es ist schon ein Erlebnis dort fischen zu dürfen.
Petri


----------



## Jean (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Schade das Du dieses Jahr keine Zeit hast. Werd aber definitiv mal bei Frank vorbeischauhen, hat mir ja noch einen leckeren Kaffee versprochen. Ansonsten muss ich dir da recht geben, mit Rotlachsgeschirr hast du so gut wie keine Chance einen King zu landen, der spult dir die Rolle ab und das wars oder die Schnur reisst vorher, alles mehrfach gesehen. Mit ordentlichem Geraet das schwer genug ausgelegt ist und einem Angler der etwas Routine an den Tag legt, sprich cool bleibt, stehen die Chancen aber gar nicht so schlecht. Ein Boot ist da immer ein grosser Vorteil aber wenn man keines hat dann muss es eben so gehen.


----------



## senfi (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Jean und Dolfin, tausend Dank für die Tipps, genau auf so etwas hatte ich gehofft.
Und ich teile Eure Bedenken, ein King in starker Strömung wird seeeeeehhhr schwierig. Bisher habe ich noch keine Erfahrung mit Fischen über 2 kg und selbst dies war in eher gemächlich fließenden Flüßchen...ob der Adrenalinstoß mir genügend Geduld lässt, den Fisch im richtigen Moment ziehen zu lassen, bezweifle ich gerade noch etwas.
Hab mir das mit dem Bottom Bouncing mal in einem von Jean's alten Berichten (die wirklich klasse sind) angeschaut, erscheint mir etwas komisch das Ganze, aber klar wird das versucht. 
Ich hab zwar ne ungefähre Vorstellung, was Ihr mit schwerem Gerät meint, könnt Ihr das aber noch präzisieren? Ist ne Multirolle dabei ein Muss und wie stark sollten Schnur und Rute sein?

Die Vorfreude steigt immer mehr, ehrlich gesagt muss es gar kein King sein. Schon allein die Vorstellung in malerischer Umgebung und völliger Ruhe (abgesehen von den Hotspots, wo es auch da oft zugeht wie beim Wettfischen) den ganzen Tag zu angeln und dabei ein paar Saiblinge, Forellen und räuberische Squawfish zu erwischen...

Jetzt noch ne andere Frage, apropos da steppt der Bär: ich stand schon mal Auge in Auge mit nem Schwarzbären, das war aber beim wandern. Wie sieht es denn da beim fischen aus, das machen die doch bestimmt während der Runs auch nicht ungerne. Sollte man sich hierfür ein Bärenspray besorgen (wir sind schließlich täglich mehrere Stunden am Wasser).

Jean, dann viel Spaß im Oktober, vielleicht begegnest Du dann ja dort meinem Bruder (mit dem ich im September fahre), der bleibt noch bis nächsten Mai und ist sehr heiß auf einen Lachs...

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Ozmo (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Schaden wird es nicht ne große Kanne Bärenspray zu haben, zumal im Jahr mehr Menschen durch Elche getötet werden als durch Bären. Das Zeug ist aber so übel das es alles vergrault!

Und ne Familienpackung "OFF" Mückenspray nicht vergessen!

TL Ozzi


----------



## Jean (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Mir ist auch schon 2 mal ein Baer ueber den Weg gelaufen aber wirklich bedrohlich ist das selten. Im Fraservalley sind es eh fast nur Schwarzbaeren und die sind bei weitem nicht so gefaehrlich wie ein Grizzly und normalerweise auch nicht am Menschen interessiert. Hueten sollte man sich dagegen in dieser Gegend vor dem Puma, kommt in einigen Gebieten recht hauefig vor. Hab zwar noch keinen gesehen aber das ist auch gut so, normalerweise greifen die von hinten von Baeumen oder Felsvorspruengen aus an. Die koennen einem ausgewachsenen Hirsch mit einem Biss ins Genick ins jenseits befoerdern - wurde mir jedenfalls von den Locals dort erzaehlt. Also aufpassen!

Zum Geraet, 3,30m, 150g WG, 30er geflochtene und 45er bis 50er Mono als Vorfach fuers BB auf Springs, dann hast du ne faire Chance. Fuer Rotlachs reichts ne nummer kleiner aber falls du da einen Spring hakst wird es heikel. Fuers Floatfischen im Vedder oder aehnlichen Fluessen auf Coho und Hundslachs reicht ne Rute um 80g WG und ne 20er geflochtene, 35er bis 40er Mono als Vorfach geht. Die Einheimischen fischen hier teilweise sehr viel leichter und teils auch nur Mono aber die machen das auch schon ihr ganzes Anglerleben. Multi oder Stationaer ist Geschmackssache - geht beides. Von den Locals wird aber die Multi bevorzugt.


----------



## senfi (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Wenn ich zurück bin, werde ich hier posten, wie es war.

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch: war schon mal jemand im Stadtgebiet Vancouver oder auf Vancouver Island unterwegs? Auf fishingwithrod.com findet man ja einiges. Z.B. sollen die Frasermündugsgebiete auch nicht schlecht sein. 

Wir haben auf jeden Fall mal ins Auge gefasst, in Richtung Squamish und auf VI nach Campell River zu fahren.

Nachtrag: doch noch ne Frage bezüglich der Gegend um Agassiz, wie sieht es denn dort mit Döbelähnlichen Fischen (Squawfish) aus, in den Seen scheint es die ja zu geben, wie ist es damit im Fraser bestellt? Und gibt es auch so etwas wie Rotaugen? Ein kurzer Kommentar wäre super, Danke schon mal!


----------



## Norweger2000 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Moin,
sorry wenn ich hier so reingrätsche...
Ich bin ebenfalls im September am Fraser und danach auf Van.Island.
Gibt es für das Gebiet eine Basisangelkarte, die ich erstmal brauche und muss mir dann für Guiding jeweils Tageskarten holen ?
Bin Anfang September jeweils 1 Tag auf Lachs und einen auf Stör... Ihr schreibt gerade das die Zeit recht schwierig sein kann bzw der Fluss gesperrt werden ?

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Hallo,
du brauchst fürs Meer die Tidal Waters Sportfishing License für Aliens und die gleiche fürs Süßwasser - je nachdem, wo du angelst. Diese Lizenzen gibts für Wochen, Monate oder Jahre.
Wenn du Lachse fangen willst, benötigst du zusätzlich den "Salmon Tag" und wenn die Steelheads fangen willst, den "Steelhead Tag".
Es gibt dann noch "classified Waters" - spezielle, besonders gute und gepflegte Flüssen. An denen benötigst du zusätzlich noch Tageskarten.

Es ist wichtig, sich die Vorschriften für die jeweilige Gewässerart zu besorgen. "B.C. Fishing Freshwater" bzw. die Ausgabe für Tidal Water. Darin stehen die Angelbedingungen. Diese können jährlich stark schwanken und an den Flüssen alle paar Kilometer wechseln. Einen Verstoß gegen diese Regeln, die z.B. bis in die Art des Verwertens hineingehen, würde ich unbedingt vermeiden. In B.C. gehts da anders zur Sache, als in Deutschland. 

Der Fluß kann immer für bestimmte Angelarten gesperrt werden. Wenn man allerdings z.B. beide "Tags" hat und der lachs gesperrt ist, kann man durchaus auf Steelhead weiterfischen - ist die gleiche Angelmethode. Nur sollte man sich nicht erwischen lassen, wie man einen Lachs keschert, fotografiert usw.. Releasen allein langt dann nicht: Abhaken im Wasser und tschüß.
Und wer glaubt, er wäre in B.C. am Wasser unbeobachtet begeht schon einen sehr sehr großen Fehler.
Alles in allem: Ein echtes Angelparadies
Gruß
Dolfin


----------



## Jean (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Keine Basisangelkarte, Du must Dir nur die Freshwater (Non tidal) license kaufen + Salmontag (Lachsangelberechtigung, sah vor 2009 aus wie ne Briefmarke mit nem Lachs drauf) Seit 2009 gibts die Freshwater License nur noch Online. Du kannst sie schon hier kaufen ( https://j100.gov.bc.ca/pub/ras/Default.aspx?PossePresentation=NewRegistration&PosseObjectId=61402274 ) falls du eine Kreditkarte besitzt und dann einfach ausdrucken. Falls du kontrolliert wirst checkt der Officer nur noch deine Angler Nummer im Zentralregister. Ab September ist der Fraser teils ganz, teils nur fuer eine bestimmte Strecke oder Angelmethode geperrt um bestimmte Staemme von Lachsen aus kleineren Zufluessen ungehindert passieren zu lassen. Steht aber hier drin und wird immer aktuallisiert. http://www.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fm-gp/rec/fresh-douce/region2-eng.htm. Und hier kannst du die aktuellen Emergency Orders einsehen http://www-ops2.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/x...cfm?pg=search_options&lang=en&id=recreational


----------



## Jean (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Dolfin war schneller waerend ich getippt hab...:m


----------



## Norweger2000 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Vielen Dank !!!
hört sich erstmal rechtkompliziert an. 

Das mit dem Sperren würde dann nicht den Stör betreffen ?
Kann man die Lizensen auch Vorort im Angelladen kaufen ?

Gruss Matthias


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Hi,
sperren des Störs habe ich noch nie erlebt. Die Lizenzen hab ich 2009 noch in der Lodge bekommen. Schau es dir doch mal online an - kann doch nichts schiefgehen...


----------



## Norweger2000 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Stimmt, habe ich mir gerade angeschaut. 
Die Licencen sind immer pro Person, heisst ich brauche Sie + meine Freundin?
Wenn ich danach noch Vancouver Island im Meer fischen will brauche ich dort aber auch andere Licencen ?

Gruss und schönen Abend !


----------



## Jean (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Fuers Meer brauchst du die Tidal License inkl. Salmon Tag wenns auf Lachs gehen soll. Ebenso fuer den Fraser bis zur Mission Bridge, erst ab hier gilt die Non Tidal License und das sind immerhin schon 50Km landeinwaerts.Den Tidenhub kannst Du aber auch dort noch klar sehen,deshalb diese Regelung. Du kannst die Lizenzen auch in den Tackleshops oder bei den Guides kaufen. Aber die koennen seit 2009 auch nichts anderes machen als sie dann eben fuer Dich (Euch) Online zu ordern und auszudrucken. FallsDu Dir nicht sicher bist kauf sie lieber vor Ort, die geben Dir schon das Richtige.


----------



## Jean (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Noch was, die Lizenzen gelten nicht wie hier fuers Kalenderjahr, auch nicht ein Jahr lang nach Ausstellung sondern immer vom 1. April bis zum 31.Maerz des darauffolgenden Jahres. Nicht uebertragbar, somit muesst ihr euch beide eine kaufen. 
Hab noch ein Photo gemacht von meinen letzten. Rechts ist die fuers Salzwasser mit Briefmarke, so hat die fuers Suesswasser frueher auch aus gesehen. Links ist die neue, ausgedruckte Onlineversion. Die Berechtigung auf Lachs oder Steelhead fischen zu duerfen wird unten links vermerkt. Wer jetzt meint er koennte das Ding einfach faelschen ist auf dem Holzweg. Alle Daten sind bei denen im Computer gespeichert sowie event. vorhergegangene Delikte gegen das Fischereigesetz. Somit weiss der CO gleich mit wem ers zu tun hat. Das einzige Ei was die sich mit dieser Variante gelegt haben ist das Du dir unendlich viele Kopien davon machen kannst. Jeder King muss aber sofort nach dem Fang in der Liste vermerkt werden, und die maximale Anzahl pro Jahr ist 10 erwachsene Fische. Hat jetzt jemand seine 10 schon gefangen braucht er nur ne neue Kopie hernehmen und schon kann er wieder 10 fangen. Da haben die wohl nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht bei dem Beschluss...


----------



## senfi (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Hier noch beide Synopsen auf einer Seite: http://www.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fm-gp/rec/SFG-GPS-eng.htm
Für die Nationalparks brauchst Du übrigens ne Extra-Lizenz und einige Gewässer schließen schon am 7. September, siehe Infos hier: http://www.pc.gc.ca/eng/pn-np/ab/banff/visit/visit14a.aspx und hier: http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/N-14.01/C.R.C.-c.1120/index.html

@Norweger2000, vielleicht können wir ja dann im September per PN mal ein paar Erfahrungen und gute Stellen austauschen...


----------



## Norweger2000 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Hallo senfi,

danke Dir ! Ich bin In Vancouver eigentlich auf ner RUndreise um mir das Land+ die Natur anzuschauen. Werde wohl "nur" 2-3 Tage zum fischen kommen und dann wohl auch meistens per Guid, von daher werde ich Dir sicherlich wenige Tipps geben können.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## kopyto55 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Hi 
kann nur empfehlen auf Vancouver Island auch im Meer zu fischen, auch vom Ufer kanns erfolgreich sein mit kleinen Pilkern und Gummifischen falls du an etwas tieferes Wasser kommst. Das gibt dann Rockfisch und Lingcod. Ausserdem gibt es auch Ausfahrten, wenn du einen Kutter nimmst, dann ist es gar nicht so teuer. Vom Kutter konnte man auf Königslachs pilken anfangs Juni. War echt geil auch wenn die grossen Teils ohne Widerhaken nur sehr schwierig zu haken sind :q Heilbutt gibts auch... 

Gruss Kopyto


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Vom Kutter konnte man auf Königslachs pilken anfangs Juni. War echt geil auch wenn die grossen Teils ohne Widerhaken nur sehr schwierig zu haken sind :q Heilbutt gibts auch... 

Gruss Kopyto[/QUOTE]

Da gibt es die Widerhakenlosen Cirkle-Hooks.


----------



## Roosterfish (4. August 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Hallo,

fliege nächste Woche nach BC. Jean hat mir sehr mit seinen Tips geholfen.
Ich habe mir die Lizenzen schon online besorgt. Die Tidal Licence sieht jetzt ähnlich aus wie die Non Tidal Licence.

Die Bestellung ist absolut kein Problem. Einfach die erwähnten Links nutzen, mit Kreditkarte zahlen und ausdrucken.

Zu den Fischereibedingungen gibt es allerdings jede Menge zu lesen. Da zahlt es sich aus, wenn man sich rechtzeitig kümmert.

Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## senfi (7. August 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Hi Roosterfish,

ja, das ist einiges zu lesen. Bei uns gehts in drei Wochen los. Bis dahin muss ich noch lernen, die ganzen Salmoniden zu unterscheiden, das ist nicht ganz so einfach wie hier.
Wenn Du in den Nationalparks fischen willst, benötigst Du noch ne Extra-Lizenz, aber das weißt Du sicher.

Unser Plan ist folgender:
Zuerst ein bis zwei Tage an den Fraser auf Lachse, dann in die Rockies zum wandern und Forellen bzw. Saiblinge fischen. Danach 12 Tage Vancouver und Umgebung,  mit Abstechern auf die Insel, dort auf jeden Fall auch Lachs und Schwarzbarsch.

Ich werde dann hier mal posten, wie es war.

Grüße


----------



## Roosterfish (7. August 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Hallo Senfti,

wir fliegen nächste Woche Samstag. Da kann ich dann ja hoffentlich schon einmal vorlegen. Bei uns geht es andersherum. Wir sind zunächst auf Vancouver Island und erst die letzten Tage Anfang September in Vancouver (und sicher am auch am Fraser).
Ich rüste gerade mein Gerät auf Schonhaken um, und stelle alles zusammen. Vorfreude gehört eben auch dazu.
Wenn der Zufall es will, treffen wir uns ja vielleicht sogar.

Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## senfi (7. August 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Ja, dann haut mal rein! Können uns dann ja hier mal austauschen.

Wo fahrt Ihr denn hin? Campell River, Port Alberni, Ucluelet und ganz im Norden soll es ja auf Lachs toll sein. Dann noch die Schwarzbarschseen und natürlich das Salzwasser. 

Ich war mal am Cowichan Lake (allerdings nur kurz fischen), super schön und soll auch gut zu beangeln sein. Der Cowichan River ist auch ein Idyll, aber vorwiegend fly-only.

Köder rüste ich auch noch welche um, fische aber sowieso einige Spinner und Wobbler mit Einzelhaken. Finde das sogar besser, da die kleinen Fische viel schneller abgehen und man keine Angst um den eigenen Finger haben muss.


----------



## Roosterfish (7. August 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Wir werden die meiste Zeit in der Ecke von Campbell River verbringen, dann ein paar Tage in Port Albertini und Victoria, und die letzten vier Tage gehts dann aufs Festland nach Vancouver und sicher auch einmal an den Fraser.
Schwarzbarschseen sind natürlich auch ncht zu verachten, aber konzentrieren werde ich mich natürlich auf die Lachse.
Heute habe ich fast den ganzen Tag mein Tackle aufbereitet,
bin angeltechnisch jetzt sozusagen marschbereit.
Wünsche Euch auch viel Erfolg.
Wenn ich es schaffe, unterwegs irgendwo ans Netz zu kommen, schreibe ich hier vielleicht mal einen Zwischenbericht.

Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## Roosterfish (14. September 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Hier mein Bericht in mehreren Teilen


----------



## Roosterfish (14. September 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Teil 2


----------



## Roosterfish (14. September 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Teil 3


----------



## Roosterfish (14. September 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Teil 4 (Schluß)


Gruß

Roosterfish


----------



## merlinf2000 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Danke.. jetzt bin ich doch leicht grün(vor Neid) um die Nase  Toller Bericht, der meinen reisewunsch noch bestärkt hat


----------



## Jean (15. September 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Toller Bericht und sehr schoene Photos, Rainer! Als ich das Photo vom Fraser gesehen hab bekam ich auch gleich wieder Fernweh (Heimweh). Schoen das Du den Junior mitgenommen hast, Respekt dafuer! Einfach klasse...#6


----------



## ThomasL (16. September 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

hallo Rooserfish

danke für den tollen Bericht!#6


----------



## jvonzun (17. September 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*

Danke für den Bericht!
weiss jemand wie der diesjährige Lachsaufstieg im Fraser oder gar im Chilliwack und Vedder River ist?
Danke im Voraus!
Gruss Jon


----------



## Roosterfish (20. September 2010)

*AW: Fishing in Vancouver*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht!
> weiss jemand wie der diesjährige Lachsaufstieg im Fraser oder gar im Chilliwack und Vedder River ist?
> Danke im Voraus!
> Gruss Jon


 
Sockeyes ohne Ende, so dass die Angler in den Zeitungen aufgefordert werden, verstärkt angeln zu gehen.

Aber der Sockeye - Run ist allmählich wohl auch langsam durch.


----------

